# Transition Trail or Park, geared or SS



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

I just got a Trail or Park frame as payment of a debt, I am in the middle 40 so DJ or park is out of question to me, although I can use it as urban I mean for playing around some boneyhops and newbie tricks just for fun.
I can built a nice rig with some left overs but the question for you guys if I must put gears on or not.
I would like to hear the pros and cons of the two choices 

Thanks in advance


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

I like single speed DJ/Pumptrack/fun bikes.

SS: 
Pro-simple, durable
Cons - limits trail-ability

Geared:
Pro-gears allow for climbing and better trail manners(although you can barely sit down on a DJ)
Cons-Durability, complexity


----------



## shenny88 (Sep 24, 2009)

easy choice for urban, singlespeed (in my opinion).


----------



## Midle Age Warrior (Nov 13, 2006)

O.K this is my first project

Transition Trail or Park
Fox Vanilla 100
Truvative Bars
Race face Deus headset
Hope Pro II front / DT Swiss 240s SS Hubs
Mavic 729's
Truvarive Stylo 175mm cranks
32 T chainwheel
Z chain
Thompson Stem
Chris King 15 T SS cog
WTB Jaxson V Seat
Avid BB7 Brake
Tyres ?? (I got some slicks ones but they are 1.95 wide)










What do you think ??


----------



## ZenkiS14 (Aug 25, 2008)

Single speed is the only way to go!


----------



## DAM (Oct 5, 2009)

Put some Maxxis holly roller tires on it. It's a good all around tire. 2.2 rear 2.4 front IMO.


----------



## sammysmc (Feb 13, 2007)

other good tires are kenda k-rad, kenda kiniption, intense micro knobby


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

+1 on the holy rollers. i run 2.4 front, 2.2 rear on a hardtail rigid singlespeed. simple is win!


----------



## boostin (Apr 21, 2008)

single speed is it. no noise from chain slap. nothing to break and no extra cables. Cheaper too. Be careful though! Always use chains designed for ss, as well as chainrings and cogs that are meant for ss. Anything else is asking for pain


----------



## PiroChu (Apr 8, 2004)

*SS-specific cog/chainring/chain*



boostin said:


> Always use chains designed for ss, as well as chainrings and cogs that are meant for ss. Anything else is asking for pain


I'm a DJ and SS newb, and trying to learn about SS-specific cog/chainring/chain (with a freehub SS conversion).

Having read MTBR's SS FAQ page & Sheldon website, etc, here are what's still confusing me, for example... I see SRAM PC-1 chain is for SS, and is 1/8" (aka BMX). I also see that Surley SS-cog/chainring are noted for use with 6~9-speed 3/32" chain. Also, some DH SS crankset has a single chainring recommending a 8-speed chain (not 9-, not 7-). Furthermore, I see that Gusset Micro 1-ER Convertor is "_not suitable for Wide 1/8" (BMX) or narrow 5/64" (9 speed) chains_" (so, it's not just 1/8" vs 3/32" only, but other widths in-between as well?).

Is all this going to be rather difficult to match _exact_ width of SS cog/chainring/chain specifically? The only info that mechanically made sense to me about SS cog/chainring so far is that the teeth are taller and has no steps (for a SS-specific reason). As for the thickness/width of it all, I'm still confused.

Soon I'm getting my hands on an used starter SS DJ rig (with a vertical dropout, yet without a tensioner - and that's another question). So, is there also a way to measure the thickness/width of the chain/chainring/cog to make sure that the previous owner did the SS setup "correctly" (so that I won't get into mech troubles down the road)?

Thanks!
- PiroChu


----------



## jaykay (Jul 1, 2010)

PiroChu said:


> The only info that made sense to me about SS cog/chainring so far is that the teeth are taller and has no steps for a reason. As for the thickness/width, I'm still confused.


It's pretty simple really but your above point is essentially it. Just think of BMXs that are all intended to be single speed. They all have 1/8th chainring and cog width with no pins or ramps, instead the teeth are taller to aid in keeping the chain on. The 1/8th is slightly thicker and therefore slightly stronger. Even a BMX sometimes has to use a 3/32 cog when it's under 13 teeth depending on the hub, it's still ok to use a 1/8th chain and chainring with a 3/32 cog though - but not ideal.

If you have a 3/32 chainring and a 3/32 cog, then you should use a 3/32 chain. This is a slightly weaker set-up that'll wear a little quicker (although not that noticeable). Historically I guess this size came from geared bikes.

You won't have to measure on most cogs/chainrings, it should be stamped into the steel/aluminum.


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

You can use whatever chain you want. The topic has been beaten to death in the SS forum.

Use 3/32 if you have 3/32 cogs, and run SS cogs and rings for sure. Use 1/8th if you have track/bmx cogs/rings. And never run a SRAM PC-1, they stretch like a rubber band. Instead run a decent KMC singlespeed chain or even a higher end geared bike chain. Geared chains are more high-tech and last just as long as a singlespeed chain 

You dont even really need SS rings and cogs as long as you have adequate chain tension and a good chainline. Run a loose chain or terrible chainline and you're asking for pain as the poster above stated, as the chain will want to hop off the rings.

And personally I'd run gears on a DJ if I built one up. I love hitting urban, park, and bmx on my Chameleon but the SS is never geared right for the terrain. 1x9 is a beautiful thing, or even 1x8 if you want to build it on the cheap.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

chain slap FTL


----------



## Crow (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm still struggling with the mid-40s so no DJ statement. I'm 44 and still rock the mounds, RSclimb is early 50s and not only rocks it but trail bosses the Trash Pit. Yer only as old as ya choose to be hombre. Get some! Oh, and I run 1x9 on my DJ bike so I can get my geriatric knees to the damn jumps.


----------



## LowUFO (May 18, 2007)

I'm 43 and this is my bike for riding Joyride. Argyle 318 converted to Solo Air and lowered to 80mm. 28/13t ratio. NS stem and 3" rise bar. XTR hydro lever mated to XT caliper w Goodridge line. Chromag Minimalist post. Premium seat. Deity Vendetta cranks. Wheels and tires are obvious.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

here mine singlespeed. now got ridgids aswell


----------



## TCR1 (Mar 25, 2004)

jimage said:


> here mine singlespeed. now got ridgids aswell


Great build! Suprised you are not running a pivotal seat/post. Also, noticed left hand brake. Advantage for spinning the bars/cable wrap or just like brake on that side better?

If first, which way do you spin the bars? I am going to start to relearn bar spins and spin counterclockwise , which seems like it would be better as far as reduced cable wrap up...


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

TCR1 said:


> Great build! Suprised you are not running a pivotal seat/post. Also, noticed left hand brake. Advantage for spinning the bars/cable wrap or just like brake on that side better?
> 
> If first, which way do you spin the bars? I am going to start to relearn bar spins and spin counterclockwise , which seems like it would be better as far as reduced cable wrap up...


Or he is European.


----------



## jimage (Dec 22, 2006)

yea im from the uk and the back brakes been there since ive learn to ride a bike so im just used to it.

im not really into pivotal as i already had a post when i ordered that seat and this bike has cost me enough!

and i spin my bars left


----------



## mattsavage (Sep 3, 2003)

Crow said:


> I'm still struggling with the mid-40s so no DJ statement. I'm 44 and still rock the mounds, RSclimb is early 50s and not only rocks it but trail bosses the Trash Pit. Yer only as old as ya choose to be hombre. Get some! Oh, and I run 1x9 on my DJ bike so I can get my geriatric knees to the damn jumps.


+1... I'm into my late 30's and just started riding park last year. It's the funnest thing ever!

You're gonna want to go with gears on this one. Standing up, spinning around town on a SS is gonna get old real quick. Put a 9 speed road cassette and short cage derailleur and you're golden.


----------

